# Conexion antena celular coaxial



## DownBabylon (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola colegas, les cuento;tengo un celular C1504 con la falta de dos conectores coaxiales, el caso es que las salidas que se suponen estan separadas marcan continuidad, y se refleja en el funcionamiento de la señal, la verdad es muy pobre la intensidad de la señal sin ese cable coaxial que falta, que puede ser colegas, alguna sugerencia ? saludos ...

el conector es como el del circulo azul


----------

